# Neuroma Injection



## nyyankees (Jun 2, 2009)

ok...one of our Pain Magmnt dr's wants to bill out a "neuroma injection of the illiac crest for pain management'.

Is this correct? And if so, what CPT code would best describe this scenario? I know neuroma is a tumor...which I'm sure causes pain..BUT...what injection code fits the bill?

Thanks...


----------



## jdrueppel (Jun 2, 2009)

I have seen this coded multiple ways, however, I use 11900 or 11901 per the outcome of an external audit of our pain services.  I believe the auditor was Joanne Mehmert, CPC who is a very respected Pain Coding speaker/auditor.

Julie, CPC


----------



## nyyankees (Jun 2, 2009)

jdrueppel said:


> I have seen this coded multiple ways, however, I use 11900 or 11901 per the outcome of an external audit of our pain services.  I believe the auditor was Joanne Mehmert, CPC who is a very respected Pain Coding speaker/auditor.
> 
> Julie, CPC



FUNNY..JOANNE IS GREAT..SHE DID A SEMINAR FOR US. I USED 20610 BECAUSE IT WAS FOR A ILLIAC CREST TUMOR & DR WANTED TO DO A THERAPUDIC PROCEDURE....WAS I WRONG? SHOWED THE GIRLS 11900 BUT THE 'LESION' PART SHIED THEM AWAY...


----------



## jdrueppel (Jun 2, 2009)

Was the injection to the depth of the joint or bursa level?  The neuroma injections I have coded have been more superficial.

Julie, CPC


----------



## nyyankees (Jun 2, 2009)

Yes deep...so if it's superficial 11900 and deep 20610? Can get confusing...


----------



## jdrueppel (Jun 2, 2009)

No, I would have a hard time coding 20610 for neuroma injection based on the CPT description versus the Operative Report/procedural note documentation.  If I was not billing the 11900 - I would probably be looking at 64999 (unlisted nervous system).  Like I said any documentation I've billed from would not support the use of 20610.  Maybe post your scrubbed Op Report and you could enlighten me 

Julie, CPC


----------



## nyyankees (Jun 2, 2009)

ok i will...this question came from our other office. Dr's call and want to know right away...that's when the girls call me....not easy. But now I will get more info.

There is no op yet because they "want" to do it and need a CPT code. I will notify the girls that when it comes in to review. i will probably contact again to show report. thanks again...


----------

